# Microsoft will seine Daten im Meer versenken



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Ja ihr habt den Titel richtig gelesen, kommt nur darauf an wie man den Titel intepretiert.  
Microsoft will Server im Meer versenken und mit Meerwasser kühlen um somit Geld zu sparen, die Frage ist nur ob die Kühlung das salzige Meerwasser verträgt. Eine normale Wasserkühlung wie wir sie kennen wird es auf keinen Fall die Pumpe würde auf keinen Fall das Salz vertragen! 
Gut möglich dass das Salzwasser erst entsalzen wird und erst dann in den Kühlkreislauf gelangt, aber das ist auch mit Kosten verbunden, wie viel gesparrt wird, muss sich noch zeigen.  

Quelle: 20min.ch
---------

Gute Idee das ganze, jetzt muss nur noch der Server mit Meerwasser angetrieben werden und schon können die Fische auch ins Internet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

Kommt wohl letztlich darauf an wie die Kühlung ausgeführt wird und gegen Korrosion wird ja in der Seefahrt zb eine Opferanode eingesetzt. 


> Gute Idee das ganze, jetzt muss nur noch der Server mit Meerwasser  angetrieben werden und schon können die Fische auch ins Internet


An den Stellen wäre die Rostgefahr ziemlich gebannt da Fisch Pipi die Salzkonzentration auf ein gesundes Maß senken sollte


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Februar 2016)

die solltest die mittlerweile angeschlagene Natur in Ruhe lassen, und andere Lösungen finden.


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Februar 2016)

Was ist daran jetzt besonders? In der Industrie wird in der Weise häufig gekühlt um Kosten einzusparen, ob es sich nun um Server in industrieller Größenordnung handelt oder Wasser aus Gewässern in den Kühlkreislauf von Chemie-/ etc-fabriken oder in der Atomindustrie gepumpt wird spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Maromber (2. Februar 2016)

"I/O error, dev sda, sector 358867823 und weitere, bitte SDA im Server 65561258-18-4-15-574 ersetzen."
"Alles klar - dauert nur ne Stunde bis ich auf dem Meeresgrund bin " "Hans! häng mir mehr' Stein drunter!"


----------



## Pittermann (2. Februar 2016)

Na, die Fische werden sich freuen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2016)

Jetzt, da sie mit Windows 10 jede Sekunde massenhaft Daten mehr sammeln, ist ja klar, dass sie ihre Server jetzt irgendwie besser kühlen müssen.


----------

